
WhatsApp’s chief business officer is leaving - break_the_bank
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/26/whatsapps-chief-business-officer-is-leaving/
======
ollypop
Can anybody tell the real reason behind this as the official reason doesn't
seem to be the good one.

